

Interceptors in the Unity dependency injection container - stsmytherie
http://msdn.microsoft.com/magazine/gg535676.aspx

======
bediger
Wow. I think that programming articles, like modern mathematics, can't be
distinguished from the ravings of a madman, except by a very few specialists
in the field.

